# 店に電話してカーテン頼んでおいた



## Pavel Bond

M:今、店に電話してカーテン頼んでおいたよ。あれでいいよね？
F:　...
A man is just made a call to a shop, or he is going to make a call?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

He has just made a call to a curtain shop and ordered the curtain.


----------



## nrw nrw

The former is correct. He's made a call just now.
The structure of '頼んでおいた' is '頼む + て + 置く + た'.
'置く' means to put something.
'た' means the past tense or the perfect aspect.
'(動詞) + て + 置く' is a common expression.
You might imagine putting an action somewhere. That picture basically works.
It often means the perfect tense or aspect.


----------



## going solo

The former interpretation is correct. The man has already made a phone call. I can tell from the "頼んでおいた."
"頼んでおくよ" means that he is going to make a call.


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> あれでいいよね？


This is in the present tense. So this might be confusing for you. Yes, as Doberman said, he or she has finished it. So the making of the phone call is the past thing. But あれでいいよね isn't especially in the past tense. The speaker is just confirming, so regarding it as a different time frame.

あれでいいよね？ is okay when you're now going to make a phone call also.
今、店に電話してカーテン頼んでおくよ。あれでいいよね？


----------



## Pavel Bond

frequency said:


> This is in the present tense. So this might be confusing for you. Yes, as Doberman said, he or she has finished it. So the making of the phone call is the past thing. But あれでいいよね isn't especially in the past tense. The speaker is just confirming, so regarding it as a different time frame.


Yes, it's just the point. After that they begin rather a long discussion, what curtain they should choose, and decide finally to choose the cheapest one.
So I can't understand, if he is already 頼んでおいた, how they can discuss it?


----------



## going solo

He wanted to make sure that the other person really wanted the curtain. Besides, it is possible that she's having second thoughts.
He already did ring the shop and placed an order, however, he just asked if it was OK, just in case.

And one more important aspect is that I can tell that although the order has been placed, the delivery has not been made. It may still be possible to change their order now.

This kind of question does not sound unnatural to me. Actually, I think I do similar things myself.


----------



## frequency

Oof, that あれでいいよね？ is just a casual/light confirmation. He's just making sure if the curtain (they already know and they have decided to buy) is okay for the hearer.
What should I say.. 今、店に電話してカーテン頼んでおいたよ。 and あれでいいよね？are somewhat treated as different topics. 今、店に電話してカーテン頼んでおいたよ。is also just a casual report by him to tell what he did. It might be more understandable if you add "By the way," between the two.


Pavel Bond said:


> After that they begin rather a long discussion, what curtain they should choose, and decide finally to choose the cheapest one.


Not quite. If so, we may speak in a different way. (I mean we can find information that suggests so.)


----------



## Pavel Bond

M:今、店に電話してカーテン頼んでおいたよ。あれでいいよね？
F:あれって、無地のカーテン？それとも縞模様の加点？
M:僕の好きな縞模様にしちゃったけど。
F:えつ！そうなんだ。素敵だったけど、値段は無地の二倍よ。
M:えつ、2倍かあ。模様によって値段が違うのか。
F:。。。。。。。。。　今回は一番安いので我慢しようか。
M:そうだったな、しょうがない。節約しよう。

Do I understand right, that the man has already made an order for the 縞模様の, but the woman persuaded him to change for the cheaper variant?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

According to the context, I have to conclude that the man's order can be changed yet.
He already ordered the striped one.
However, cancellation or change can still be possible according to the context.
He is going to call the shop's staff member that he wants to change the order.
This context seems tricky for you.

I don't think such a cancellation is usually possible.


----------



## going solo

brilliant! Your understanding is correct.
She talked him into changing his mind, however, he has not changed the order yet.

I am not the one to meddle, but can I give you a tip?
I think you can make a small っ by entering l or x, t, and then u. At least Japan-made PCs can make small っ in these ways. I hope they will work on you PC as well.
l, t, u or x, t, u.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Many thanks for the explanations and for the tips!))


----------

